# Pse gamesport compound bow??



## Blacksheep958

I am looking for info regarding this bow, I just purchased one that is old, but new! It has never been used! And I can't find any info on this bow. I purchased a 28 in. draw and I am just shy of 29 and I was wondering if it could be adjusted if needed?
Thank You!


----------



## Beastmaster

The Gamesport bow is likely a rebranded Pulsar or Polaris Express. 

The best thing to do is to call PSE's customer service number tomorrow morning. They will tell you which bow it is, and will even tell you which sporting group conglomeration contracted PSE to build that run.

-Steve


----------



## Blacksheep958

Beastmaster said:


> The Gamesport bow is likely a rebranded Pulsar or Polaris Express.
> 
> The best thing to do is to call PSE's customer service number tomorrow morning. They will tell you which bow it is, and will even tell you which sporting group conglomeration contracted PSE to build that run.
> 
> -Steve


Thanks, I'll do that first thing in the morning!

Steve


----------



## Blacksheep958

Thanks for the advice Steve! 
I gave the serial # to the guy over the phone and he was able to get me all the info I needed.


----------

